# Terriers help fight killer disease



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought this story was interesting and wanted to share how Westies are helping w/the fight against a killer disease in humans.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/hsn/20071228/hl_hsn/terriersjoinfightagainstakillerdiseaseinhumans


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That was really interesting Leslie! Even moreso for me because I have family members with Westies and the research is right here in my backyard (so to speak). Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, 
Thanks for sharing the article. My dad died of IPF in 2000. The doctors said that it was caused by or exacerbate by the interaction of a medication he was on and the oxygen he was given during surgery for an aortic anurysm. It's interesting to note that Westies can suffer from a similar disease. Our dear friends adopted a Westie and he's a sweetheart.


----------

